# NE5532 Superficial, ¿Alguien sabe dónde conseguirlo?



## Cacho (Oct 16, 2008)

Hola gente. 
Hace tiempo estoy buscando el NE5532 SMD, pero no lo consigo. El único que lo tiene es Dicomse, pero me lo quiere cobrar algo así como 13 mangos. No me gustó.
¿Alguien sabe dónde puedo encontrar ese bendito integrado a precio razonable?
Gracias de antemano


----------



## zopilote (Oct 16, 2008)

Un integrado como ese, dependiendo de que es lo que quieres lograr, se puede reemplazar bien por uno más economico como el 4558 o el 4560 o uno más caro como el 4580. Y  si no lo encuentras, busca donde reparen DVDs, alli compra una placa en desuso y saca los OPAM de allí.



Etolipoz
----------


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Oct 17, 2008)

como es la vida! alla en argentina se consiguen cosas que aca en colombia no y viceversa! en bogota  ese ne5532 smd  cuesta  alrededor de 1000- 1500 pesos(colombianos) us$0.5 aprox


----------



## Cacho (Oct 17, 2008)

Gracias por la sugerencia Zopilote, pero necesito el 5532. 

En cuanto a Felibar... Te mando una bolsa de los componentes que se consiguen acá y vos una de 5532. ¿Te va?.   

Algún argentino que sepa dónde se consiguen los 5532?


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 17, 2008)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente.
> Hace tiempo estoy buscando el NE5532 SMD, pero no lo consigo. El único que lo tiene es Dicomse, pero me lo quiere cobrar algo así como 13 mangos. No me gustó.
> ¿Alguien sabe dónde puedo encontrar ese bendito integrado a precio razonable?
> Gracias de antemano



Hola, aca pero no se si es SMD.


http://www.kation.com.ar/

Aca pero no se el precio.

http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/catalogo/cismd.html

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Cacho (Oct 17, 2008)

Gracias Juan José.
Katión no lo tiene en SMD. Suelo comprar ahí y cada tanto pregunto si no apareció.
GM lo tiene en la lista, pero no lo tiene en stock y no hay manera de saber cuándo lo tendrán. Los llamo cada semana para saber si apareció, pero no hay...

Tampoco lo encontré en Electrónica Liniers, MacSemi, ElectroComponentes ni en Elemon.
Si alguien sabe de alguna otra opción, agradecido.

En Colombia se consigue al precio de EEUU... Pero no quiero irme hasta allá por un integradito de porquería nada más... Cuando pueda me voy de vacaciones...

Saludos


----------



## Gabf (Oct 17, 2008)

microelectronica? o syc?


----------



## leop4 (Oct 17, 2008)

si es smd siempre va a estar mas caro que uno comun. ami me paso con un jrc o njm 2068 me lo cobraron 10$ uno comun estaba 6$ jje.


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Oct 18, 2008)

No siempre los precios son mayores miren esta pagina http://www.sigmaelectronica.com.co/



 el lm1458 smd es un buen reemplazo para ese numero yo lo he usado en  algunas reparaciones y anda de maravilla


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 18, 2008)

Hola como estas?

Mira, en Argentina:

NE5532D	CIRCUITO INTEGRADO SMD	u$S 0,5384
http://www.elkonet.com/

Otro no encontre   

Salutes


----------



## Cacho (Oct 19, 2008)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> si es smd siempre va a estar mas caro que uno comun. ami me paso con un jrc o njm 2068 me lo cobraron 10$ uno comun estaba 6$ jje.



Eso pasa en nuestro querido país. En EEUU y (por lo que dice Felibar) Colombia, no. Es más, en general no pasa y las compañías que hacen los integrados no tienen diferencias en los precios. Entrá a alguna y fijate si no me creés. Si no, a Mouser.com y fiajte cómo un distribuidor tiene los mismos precios en los distintos encapsulados. Si ellos pueden...
Otra cosa: ¿El 2068 era de una Mackie?



			
				GustyArte dijo:
			
		

> NE5532D	CIRCUITO INTEGRADO SMD	u$S 0,5384
> http://www.elkonet.com/



Gracias por esa data, el lunes llamo.
Había llamado ahí, y debo estar muy tarado por el cambio de hora, porque no encuentro el integrado ese en la lista de precios. 
Después te cuento cómo me fue.
Saludos a todos


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 20, 2008)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por esa data, el lunes llamo.
> Había llamado ahí, y debo estar muy tarado por el cambio de hora, porque no encuentro el integrado ese en la lista de precios.



jaja si a todos nos afecto en algo   

Pone 5532 en el buscador por Codigo de Producto y te aparecen 3 modelos, fijate y contanos como te fue   

Un abrazo


----------



## Cacho (Oct 20, 2008)

Ayer lo encontré en el buscador, pero fue después del partido... Hasta entonces estaba pendiente de otra cosa.
Fiesta de Día de la Madre, y apareció el 5532 en el buscador. Lo único que no me gustó fue que la lista esa que te da es válida hasta fines del 2004. Eso me dio miedito.
Llamé hoy, me atendió alguien y cuando le pregunté por el integrado me contestó con un tono de desconcierto, como si le estuviera pidiendo las partes para construir la "Máquina de Dios". No parecía entender demasiado. Le deletreé 6 veces "ene e cinco cinco tres dos" y puso un caracter cada vez. 
"Ah, sí, lo tengo en SMD..." 
Aleluya, sonaron campanas de victoria.
"... pero no tengo en stock"
Cuasimodo dejó las campanas.
Termino intentando saber cuándo pueden tener de nuevo: "y... como no es algo que se mueva mucho, no sé cuándo van a traer de nuevo...". No me extraña, si no sabía ni escribirlo en la computadora. Por lo menos me dijo que estaba a 1,70 más IVA. Buen precio, pero caro por algo aue no me van a entregar...

Gracias por el dato, pero tengo que seguir buscando.


----------



## GustyArte (Nov 7, 2008)

Revivo el post, espero no se enojen... cacho encontraste el integrado que buscabas?

Pregunto porque me sirve la data tambien....

Salutes


----------



## Cacho (Nov 7, 2008)

No... No lo conseguí. Estoy esperando a un amigo que va a ir a Miami y le pido que me lo traiga.
Se consiguen el NJM4558 ($2,20) y el TL072 ($1,80), pero el NE5532, no.


----------

